# Walton Co update--Sterling now Joey (kinda long)



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I haven't had my computer all week and was delaying posting for fear of jinxing things . . .

When the post came out about the Walton County, GA, senior, I e-mailed to check on him as he was too close to me to take a chance that he would be overlooked. I was told to check back in a day or two as they would have more information at that time.

In the meanwhile, I received an e-mail requesting assistance on a transport coming from Good Hope, GA, heading up to North Carolina of a lab mix--the leg I could do would be from Thomson, GA, over to Columbia, SC, off of I-20. The day before Sterling's availability/potential for euthenasia, I received a phone call from the person who was supposed to hand off the the lab mix to me that she was having car trouble and could I let the coordinator know? I also received an e-mail from Walton Co. that Sterling had one application on him which was not local and if I were interested I needed to submit an application. 

I did an applicatoin as a back-up on this guy. I then mapquested and discovered that Good Hope was not far from this shelter, contacted the transport coordinator to let her know what was going on and volunteering to do that leg of the transport as there was a chance that I would need to go see this guy. Come to find out, she pulls regularly from this shelter and volunteered to check this guy out for me and possibly pull and put on the transport if needed. 

Well . . . first application fell through, she pulls Sterling, says he's great, and puts him on the transport to me last Saturday. Meet Joey . . . (will post more about him in another thread since this one's getting long)


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hugs to you and Joey! He's beautiful. It hurts to know he may have been put down. I'm so glad you were there to save him...This of course is not a first for you...thank you!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Look at him.... what a DOLL!!!! You guys are super.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Joey is a beautiful boy!! Thank you so much for rescuing him. You are an angel.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Lucky Joey...thank you for helping him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Terry*

Terry

I am so glad you posted about Joey-he is just gorgeous.

We all can't wait to hear more about him. 

I hope that Joey and you will be together for a long time-you are such an Angel and save so many!!!

*Boy, if this wasn't fate, I don't know what is!!*


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh...he's gorgeous. I'm so glad you were there to save him!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Joey is gorgeous. Thank you for saving him. Love his face and look at that big smile. Do you know how old he is and his story? I love the name (it is special to me as my favorite foster was Joey).


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks y'all - from both me and Joey. I just started another thread w/ some of his details. So far he's getting along with all of the rest of my crew--he just basically ignores them.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you for adopting Joey - he is beautiful.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm so glad you posted about Joey.  Was just getting ready to send you a PM to ask how he's doing. How's he adapting to the "good" life?


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Joey is doing well. I hate that I am going to have to start restricting his activity because he just loves bringing me the ball and letting him chase it. He's not going to understand why he can't play ball or go on any walks. 

He's staked a claim on the loveseat in my apartment and doesn't mind climbing up in my chair at the farm.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Too cute! At least you'll be able to keep an eye on him, and keep him quiet since he's with you during the week. He's soooo beautiful.


----------

